# Cat poorly after stay in cattery, what to do?



## ZiggyZo (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi all, I'm Zoe, new here and hoped someone could answer a question for me.

My cat Ziggy came home last Friday from a week's stay in a cattery, I have used this cattery once before two years ago with no problems.

He began displaying symptoms of a cold/cat flu as soon as he got home - lethargic, wary (we thought from not being home for a week initially), then making funny noises in his throat which fast became sneezes. This morning he had a slight discharge from his eye and has also had a slight runny nose. He's still eating and drinking fine but I'm currently feeding him the max of conditioning/vitamin tablets and will be making him an appointment at the vets first thing tomorrow morning.

I'm so cross that the cattery didn't mention to me he was under the weather as it was obvious as soon as I got him home, so must have been obvious to them. If it is cat flu that has an incubation period of 3-5 days so he obviously caught it while at the cattery.

My question is, what do I do, I don't really want to ring the cattery cos I think they will just deny everything and I'll get really cross. I was considering writing an email but what should I put in it (other than I'm very upset!). What responsibility do catteries have when it comes to cats becoming ill on their return home?

My mum once had two cats get cat flu in a cattery (I remember I picked them up) and the lady there was fantastic, kept me informed while my parents were away and kept sending my mum money after the cats had come home to cover vets costs. I get the feeling my cattery isn't going to be so generous. I may be wrong but I do think it's a bit odd that after an initial visit to look at the cattery, taking your cat in and going to collect is all done in reception, they won't let you go in and settle your cat, or go into the pens to pick them up and two yrs ago when I was on holiday my Mum wanted to visit Ziggy but they wouldn't let her - is that normal?

Anyone else experienced this type of problem and what did you do?

I'd be really grateful of any help or advice. Many thanks and I look forward to reading all about your kitties! 

Zoë


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello Zoe.
I think if it was me I would ring them up all go round and see them. I would ask if any other cats in the cattery have had problems.
I would just be straight with them and i would keep calm.
I know I would be very Angry but you need answers and by keeping calm you are more likely to find more out.
If Ziggy doesn't get any worse today then vets first thing tomorrow. I would also ask the vets advice.
All cats have to be vaccinated to be in a cattery. Did the cattery check your Ziggy's vaccination details?

I have only recently used a cattery but we are taken to the cat pen and are allowed to bring in their Toys and beds and settle them in.
Also the lady lets us in to the pens on our return journey to collect them.

I think also they have to registrar with the local council so you could give them a ring.

Sorry i haven't got much advice to give and I hope someone comes along with some more.

I hope Ziggy will feel better soon.
Keep her warm and if her nose is blocked up you could try just smear a little bit of vic under the chin. ( my vet advised me on this once)

Hugs to Ziggy x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi Zoe and welcome to the forum.
In your situation I would inform the cattery, phone or email, that since coming home your cat has come down with flu like symptoms. Ask if they have had any other cases, tell them that you are concerned for other cats boarding there as well as your own. It may be best to wait until you have seen your own vet to confirm a diagnosis giving you more ammunition, so to speak, to put your case to the cattery. Try not to accuse them or be over emotional but state clearly that you are not happy that Ziggy has come home to you with obvious symptoms of being unwell.
The cattery should be responsible for the care of your cat and that includes protecting it from infectious diseases. I believe most catteries expect the cat's vaccinations to be up to date at the very least. They should have a vet on call too if a cat in their care becomes ill.
We have a member - Tellingtails - who owns a boarding cattery. It might be worth sending him a Private Message to ask his advice.
I do hope Ziggy isn't too poorly and is soon back to his usual self - and don't forget when he is - we need to see some pictures


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I would give your vets a call in the morning, explain what has happened, they may want to arrange for your cat to see vet , then once vet says whats wrong i would contact the cattery as you will have vets to back you up
Once after my dogs came out of kennels both became ill within hrs, i called the kennels and they said dogs were fine there, i took them to vets, both dogs had to have tests and vets confirmed both dogs had picked up bug in kennels, i got the kennels to claim on their insurance for my vet bills
Hope your cat is better soon x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

They need to be advised. If they have cat flu in the cattery then all cats going in there are at risk. I should imagine that they should have Insurance too, Maybe you will get your costs covered. As far as I know though if they have cat flu, they shouldnt be taking in borders. They should have a licence too, in which case if they are still taking in borders they should be reported I would think.


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Many years ago, we put our little Westie into a local kennels that seemed fantastic when we went to visit.
We picked her up a week later and as soon as we got her in the car, we knew she was poorly. We went to the vets on our way home and they immediately asked if she had been at a specific kennels (the one she had been in) and confirmed she had kennel cough. They had already treated numerous dogs that week from the same kennels.
When I rang the kennels, they denied all knowledge, said the vet was mistaken and put the phone down on me.

That is one of the many things that led me to never, ever leave my dogs again and now they always come on holidays with us.

I hope your poor cat feels much better once the vet has seen you and given you something for whatever is wrong.
Good luck.
xxx


----------



## ZiggyZo (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you all for your speedy replies and your help and advice. I have also sent a pm to Tellingtales as I understand they own a cattery and may be able to also help.

Ziggy is sleeping next to me at the moment, I feel so bad for leaving him there now, I can't believe this has happened (we all had runny noses while on holiday too so it's not been much of a success all round!) 

Off to the intro board now to introduce myself properly before Ziggy wakes up and I can give him another conditioning tablet. Hope he's not putting it on, cos he's got me right where he wants me at the moment, following him round with vitamin tablets and a water bowl!

Thanks again, I'll keep you posted
Zoë


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Insist your vet tests for what is wrong. That insidious term 'cat flu' isn't good enough as it covers two viruses only and there are many which could have caused this problem. Poor Ziggy sounds quite poorly for a vaccinated cat if this is either of the cat flu viruses. Vaccination doesn't guarantee complete protections but it should mitigate the symptoms to a greater degree than you've described.


----------



## ZiggyZo (Jun 12, 2011)

What do you all think of this as an email to the cattery?

"_I am writing to let you know that Ziggy returned home on Friday 10th June displaying symptoms of cat flu after staying at your cattery last week. I really feel I should have been informed that he was feeling poorly when I picked him up on Friday evening as he was clearly unwell.
I will be taking him to the vets tomorrow to get a diagnosis.
Please could you tell me what your insurance policy is regarding this and if there are any other cats who are sick at the cattery at the moment._"

Does this appear rude? Any opinions gratefully received, I can't help but be upset and cross but I don't want to outright have a go at them just yet!

Many thanks!
Zoë


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

No, not rude at all! I doubt very much though they'll want to inform you of any other instances - even if this is the case! 

I would wait until I had seen the vet and had a definitive diagnosis _before_ I sent it though! They can't argue with that!

As you mention yourself he looked quite unwell when you picked him up, they should have noticed it too while he was in their care  Not good!


----------



## ZiggyZo (Jun 12, 2011)

My only worry is that if I wait to send it that they will say to be insured I would have had to let them know within 24 hours (for example) of him leaving the cattery. However if the vet can prove he caught the bug before that (as I mentioned before I found out that if it is cat flu that has an incubation period of 3-5 days) then I don't see they've got a leg to stand on. I'm sure they will deny everything tho, but you never know!


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

As asked before, did the cattery ask to see any cat flu vaccination certificate? If by any chance Ziggy isn't vaccinated, then I would certainly see a vet ASAPas you don't know what sort of strain it is and a course of antibiotics can be started before it takes hold.

If the vet suspects cat flu, then that will give you some initial back for the cattery, in that you can state a vet has been seen and cat flu is suspected.


----------



## ZiggyZo (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi sorry yes Ziggy is vaccinated against everything he should be and yes they did ask to see his vaccination certificate when I dropped him off which I showed them.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Unfortunately vaccinations only exist for two of the possible viruses which cause URIs in cats. You really must tell your vet that there is a possible claim pending and you will need evidence backed by proper testing. I know it sounds extremely mercenary when your main concern is the health of your cat but you will have no chance of a successful claim without the right lab reports.

Do you remember if the accommodation had solid divisions between each pen or was it only wire mesh? If so were there sneeze guards? Was there evidence of hand wash facilities or disinfectant gel to use on entry into each pen? You will have to start putting all this info together.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Coronavirus can have the symptoms you describe and it is worth asking your vet to check that possibility as it can develop into a more serious condition FIP. I don't wish to scare you at all but I think you need a vet's opinion on Ziggy's condition.
The more you know before you speak to the cattery, the better.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> The more you know before you speak to the cattery, the better.


Essential even :smile:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> If the vet suspects cat flu, then that will give you some initial back for the cattery, in that you can state a vet has been seen and cat flu is suspected.


Just not that simple I'm afraid. Herpes and Calici can be carried by a cat without symptoms (even a vaccinated one) and stress will cause the cat to suffer an outbreak of the disease. There's a lot more to prove than the cat went in apparently well and came out ill. The incubation periods fit perfectly with a carrier just as they do for the problem originating in the cattery.


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

Glad to hear your cat has been vaccinated in any event.

How is Ziggy at the moment? If Ziggy really isn't right or symptons get worse, then I would get him checked out ASAP. If the vet suspects anything like cat flu or anything else serious, then mention a possible pending claim and ask about testing.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Could it be snuffles? I don't know what the practice is in the UK or US, but in South Africa, all reputable catteries insist that boarders have to be vaccinated against snuffles, and against kennel cough (for dog boarders).


----------



## wellsandmittens (May 29, 2011)

Really sorry to hear about your poor cat. I can't add much advice I'm afraid but I just wanted to confirm that at our cattery they postively encourage us to settle the cats in ourselves and also to go in to pick them up rather than just keeping us in th office. It certainly makes us feel much more comfortable about leaving them there.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I hope your little Ziggy is perking up now and more like his old self.

I personally would be very suspicious of any establishment that did not allow me to settle my pets in myself or allow me access to their pen when collection time came. I would think they were trying to hide something.

When my mum went to Ireland some time back, she left her dog in kennels for the first time ever - the dog was about 9 -10yo. Whenever I called the kennels for an update as mum was so worried, they were able to inform me on her immediately - how she was, what she had eaten, how her poo was and even what toys she had been playing with. This to me was a good facility. Mum confirmed that the dog was tip-top when she collected her.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

I board my boys with their breeder and it's amazing. As well as covering the 'essentials' such as checking for vaccinations, emergency vet, safe pens etc they have all of this:
- they have the same pen that they used to play in as kittens
- we can go in and sit down in the pen to settle them in or pick them up
- she will get them anything they need - bigger litter tray, more bedding, more food of the same brand (even though its not on the 'menu')
- they have a little girl come in to play with them (I suspect this is just for the cats she has sold but for me it's a dream as I don't have kids but I would like them used to small children just in case... )
- along with normal feedings they get lots of treats
- i get sms/email updates of how they are going
- she can tell me exactly what happened while I was away
- the boys love and trust her

There are a lot of other benefits (like seeing the other pussy cats including their dad) and the only draw back is that its a 2.5 hour drive away.

I'm trying to find one closer by but I haven't found anything that can compare as of yet. My biggest fear with catterys is that I'll board them somewhere and they will come back sick, or with worrying behaviour or that they might escape. I've had a one night local stay (never again) that resulted in a stressed, hissing cat but luckily not a sick one.

Hoping that Ziggy will be feeling much better soon and if the cattery is to blame that they are held responsible.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I personally would be very suspicious of any establishment that did not allow me to settle my pets in myself or allow me access to their pen when collection time came. I would think they were trying to hide something.


I can understand why it would make you think that but I would like to play devil's advocate for a moment.

If every owner traipsed through the cattery then goodness knows what viruses you may be bringing in. It would be just as valid an argument against a cattery if something goes wrong to complain that all and sundry were allowed into all areas. The 'safest' protocol is not to allow anyone further than absolutely necessary. The 'nicest' is to allow all owners to go wherever they choose. Most cattery owners will run some sort of compromise but what's best for the cats isn't always what's best for the humans.


----------



## BCS (Aug 10, 2015)

ZiggyZo said:


> Hi all, I'm Zoe, new here and hoped someone could answer a question for me.
> 
> My cat Ziggy came home last Friday from a week's stay in a cattery, I have used this cattery once before two years ago with no problems.
> 
> ...


Did we not hear how your cat is after going to the vet????


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

BCS said:


> Did we not hear how your cat is after going to the vet????


Sadly this is an old thread so I doubt that we'll hear now.


----------

